# "Freckles"?



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Do any of your kitties have freckles or other cute little marks on them that make you go "awwwwwwww"? 

Both of my boys do, and I always thought it was the funniest little thing.

Apollo has "freckles" on his gums and his nose, tiny little black/brown splotches. I also love his eye makeup, lol. My boyfriend pointed it out yesterday, said he had never noticed it before. I said yeah, Apollo's my Fancy Cat! WHen he was tiny, he just had stripes, and then once he got older, his stripes changed into spots and and he's all kinds of distinguished now. He thinks he's royalty, in case you guys didn't know 

Atlas has a little black splotch on his gum right behind his bottom front teeth. When he yawns, it looks like he's got a little tattoo in there. I've also noticed, in the right light, his black coat has some different shades to it. It's still black, but it appears as though he has different "shades" of black, it's very hard to explain. Very neat though! I've noticed that he's getting more white hair, too. That's kind of odd, as he gets older he's getting more white hair at random. 

Anyway.. I just wanted to share.. I was feeling especially lovey over them today so I felt the need to brag :heart


----------



## sweebab (Feb 4, 2013)

My Maple has an adorable marking and a not-so-adorable one. She's a torbie (calico/tabby) and her undercoat is mostly orange. When she was shaved for her spay it was revealed that underneath her mostly brown mottled coat with black stripes she was bright orange with black stripes, just like a little tiger.

She was a tiny kitten then and is now nearly 7, but every summer I have to hold myself back from taking her to the Groomer's for a shave. I would rationalize that I was keeping her cool but really I just want to have a pudgy little tiger.

Her other unique marking isn't so cute. Do to the patchy nature of her coloring, her butt is pink with several small black dots, making her forever look like she has a poppy bottom.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL I had to laugh at your cat's not-so-cute freckles. my second cat is six now, but when he was a lot younger, I used to notice a freckled-looking area on his rosebud and never thought much about it, thinking, well it just must be colored weird. but it bugged me. so one day I got gloves and a baby-wipe type (pre-moistened toilet paper) stuff and started wiping, and guess what. IT CAME OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol I was really hoping it wouldn't. to this day, some days it's perfectly clean, other times, yep. I should have named him "stain". I have never in my life seen this happen on a cat, because you know how much time they spend licking. beats me.

but the real thing the OP reminded me of was my black cat's two white chin whiskers. she has one white hair on either side of her chin, and they curl in a specific way, like they're a decoration. i'll try to get a picture of it, it's so hilarious looking. now that she's 16, her black face whiskers have almost all turned white, but those chin ones have been there all her life.

and I love the Siamese tummy stripes the other two have that you only see when they're playing.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry's paw pads have black splotches. I find it adorable.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

oceanmist said:


> Cherry's paw pads have black splotches. I find it adorable.


I have a friend that thinks her cat's paws are adorable and kisses them. :shock: 

Every time I see her doing that I just keep thinking about where those paws have been :roll:


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Marcia said:


> I have a friend that thinks her cat's paws are adorable and kisses them. :shock:
> 
> Every time I see her doing that I just keep thinking about where those paws have been :roll:


I hold her paws, but no way I'm kissing them! Her back paws always have some sort of poop on them...Front paws rarely do.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol!!! Cinderflower, that made me think about Apollo's behind.... He has some little freckles back there too....... Now I'm kind of nervously curious hahahaha. 

I caught myself kissing the tops of Apollo's feet at one point.. And then I realized what I was doing and, yeah, lol. When he sleeps and stretches, he'll stretch out his toes real far and I can't help but stick my fingers between his toes... I was my hands immediately after, haha.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I love Nyska's tail. She is a medium haired cat, but her tail is really long and fluffy. She also has the longest whiskers I have ever seen in a cat. She is pretty and she knows it! I like Winston's eyes, they are very expressive. Cabbit is just so little, he never grew very big I like all of him. Franky, the stray, has a pretty glossy black fur, now that he is eating quality food.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

cinderflower said:


> LOL I had to laugh at your cat's not-so-cute freckles. my second cat is six now, but when he was a lot younger, I used to notice a freckled-looking area on his rosebud and never thought much about it, thinking, well it just must be colored weird. but it bugged me. so one day I got gloves and a baby-wipe type (pre-moistened toilet paper) stuff and started wiping, and guess what. IT CAME OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My Aloo has those "freckles" on her behind as well. No doubt they are NOT FRECKLES. It smells poopy when she sticks her butt in my face. I wish she would stop doing that...and I think she only does it when it smells. Maybe she expects me to do something about it. I am not certain.

I kiss my kitty paws in order to train my immune system...........it's definitely NOT because I can't resist it. :mrgreen:


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

My Jessie, an all black cat, has a puff of white on his belly. It's not a patch, it has no edges--it looks like someone flicked flour on him. The coloration's uneven--light white, dappled white, white-over-black. That's my favorite. He was also injured many times before he came to me, I don't know how. I treasure the little white line of fur on his paw that is a scar...the uneven edges of his under-sized ears where I'm pretty sure frostbite took off all the edges of his ears...the cockeyed ear that's angled low and in the wrong direction where healed after nearly being taken off at some point. I especially treasure getting to touch all those spots and he trusts me completely. Oh, and his tail curls upwards like a sled dog's. That's always adorable. If he's on his back, it curls backwards between his legs and over his belly.

I also adore the pattern of Rotten's fur. I know exactly where the static occurs on it, which direction the fur lays in and where static makes it rise, where it's fluffy and where it's flat...and the color gradations in her eyes.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blaze has a freckle right in the middle of his nose and part of his gums are black too. I don't really think they're cute or anything, they just ... are. They add character I suppose.

Here's a picture with both shown. I took the picture because he was sitting on one chair yet had his front paws on my legs, with his body spanning across the gap between. Silly boy...


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Both my red boys (both Angels, now) had freckles.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

I considered naming my boy Freckle. But he didn't respond to it.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

My gray tabby has one paw pad on his front passenger side foot that's black  if he ever got lost that's how I'd recognize him at the pound (assuming they can't read his chip). 

Simba also has the black "freckles" on his gums and palate that many have mentioned. He's an orange tabby. Both Of them have the "freckles" on their bung hole, and yeah, it's not freckles  however, they don't like having it cleaned with a baby wipe, so I guess it's there to stay!


----------

